# Sprawy forum >  Kontrola wpisów na forum

## Karaoke

Dlaczego zrezygnowano z opcji "Co nowego" ? Przy tej nowej prezentacji utrudniony jest szybki podgląd nowych wpisów i ew. korekty.

----------


## Karaoke

W działach : Kardiologia czy Opinie o lekach pojawiły się spamowskie wpisy. A że nie mam uprawnień do tych działów więc może warto zmoderować te wpisy.

----------


## Ania

Juz zostały usunięte

----------


## Karaoke

I znowu w kardiologii oraz opiniach o lekach /Izotek/ buszują spamerzy.

----------


## Cracked

Dlaczego nie mogę dodać tematu? Pojawia się biała strona.

----------


## Karaoke

temat Viburcol N w Dziale Opinie o Lekach - należy usunąć ostatni wpis

----------


## Karaoke

I znowu spamerzy w temacie Izotek - opinie o lekach.

----------


## Karaoke

czy użytkownik bluszcz ma zgodę na promowanie takiej strony : http://www.mediporta.pl/

----------


## sieja

Co może zrobić lekarz, o którym napisano na forum krzywdzące, nieprawdziwe wpisy? Jak może się bronić? Czy można je usunąć. Wpisujący jest niezalogowany, czy można z nim się skontaktować?

----------

